# Help needed: 6D stays "black" after Firmware upgrade



## xps (Jan 9, 2015)

I need some help, please:
As I read, there is an new 6D-firmware. I tried to get it on my 6D. There was the success-message after updating. I took 2 shots after updating. But after restarting (switch off and on again), the 6D stays black. 
No reaction after starting on the display, no reaction if I press any button. 
I tried to downgrade to the 1.1.4 firmware, but nothing happened.
There is just an small white dot for one second on the lower left display

Is there anything I can do to get this problem fixed? Or do I have to send it to CPS?

Thanks


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 9, 2015)

Sounds not so good! 

What I would do:
1. Don't try to downgrade again. That might make it worse.
2. Take out the battery for at least 10 minutes. Put it in and look how the 6D reacts.
3. If it still does not react normal, try to contact Canon service via e-mail or phone.
4. If they can't help you, send it in.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Stu_bert (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi there, sorry to hear. I would try the obvious. Remove all memory cards, remove lens, remove battery. Wait for a minute. Ensure you have a well charged battery, if not charge. Then just re-insert battery, leave card / lenses off.

If that doesnt do it (and I highly suspect it wont), then try contacting Canon support before CPS. In Europe there are email or phone contact methods, I'm sure therefore it's replicated elsewhere, and they may be able to talk you through something - especially if you explain the firmware upgrade. Failing that, then yes, CPS is your only solution. 

Hope it goes well.


----------



## Stu_bert (Jan 9, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> Sounds not so good!
> 
> What I would do:
> 1. Don't try to downgrade again. That might make it worse.
> ...


Great minds


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 9, 2015)

xps said:


> As I read, there is an new 6D-firmware. I tried to get it on my 6D. There was the success-message after updating. I took 2 shots after updating. But after restarting (switch off and on again), the 6D stays black.



As you took 2 shots with it (which wouldn't have been possible w/ a broken fw) my guess it that the breakdown was unconnected to the fw upgrade, even if it might be hard to believe right now. +1 for trying a full battery, of course.



xps said:


> Is there anything I can do to get this problem fixed? Or do I have to send it to CPS?



Unless you're going to be really ingenious and inquire in the ML forum about a debugging firmware that resets the camera's settings and *might* be able to do something, this is a service case. Sorry :-\ ... I hope it's still under warranty, because this "it suddenly stopped working" is covered unless it's moisture damage.

IF there's even a SLIGHT possibility of moisture damage DON'T START THE CAMERA AGAIN but use the usual procedure (rice bag, warm/dry environment, ...) and wait some days.


----------



## xps (Jan 9, 2015)

Much thanks!

I tried your tipps, but it did not work. Still the white point on the lower edge for one second. Fully charged battery, everything removed, fresh formatted card,.... 
And there was no moisture....

I phoned with the Canon support (2 min before closing), and the employee told me to send it to the German Canon service departement. He thinks the main processor is broken - maybe as an result of the fw-upgrade (then there will be NO warranty). :-[


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 9, 2015)

xps said:


> ... the employee told me to send it to the German Canon service departement. He thinks the main processor is broken - maybe as an result of the fw-upgrade (then there will be NO warranty). :-[


Oh man! Hearing that I'm really feeling with you 
But If the Camera is within the 2 year German waranty and as it worked once after the sucessful fw update I would insist on that warranty. 

Best hopes for you.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 9, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > ... the employee told me to send it to the German Canon service departement. He thinks the main processor is broken - maybe as an result of the fw-upgrade (then there will be NO warranty). :-[
> ...



Problem is that you cannot *prove* these things - saying "the update broke my camrera" with millions of customers happily updating their fw each year. Canon might or might not have internal data on that, but they certainly won't tell you.

As I argued, I find it much more likely that the fw update and the broken camera aren't directly connected, maybe loosely, if at all - i.e. after the first shots the camera did some cpu-intensive calibrations, and that made it break down. Just a pure guess, of course, I have no idea what the camera does after upgrading the fw.

Still, I'd definitely make the point that an electronics breakdown withing the 2y German warranty should still be covered w/o pressing the fw connection. Alas, after this time it's *you* who has to prove it's a warranty case, not *them* proving it's not :-(



Maximilian said:


> Best hopes for you.



Same from me! These expenses are sooooo annoying.


----------



## Stu_bert (Jan 9, 2015)

xps said:


> Much thanks!
> 
> I tried your tipps, but it did not work. Still the white point on the lower edge for one second. Fully charged battery, everything removed, fresh formatted card,....
> And there was no moisture....
> ...



If you still have the Firmware which you downloaded on a CF, send it with the camera along with the explanation. The processor is unlikely to be broken. I'm no expert, but it sounds more like corruption in the firmware - and now, when the camera powers up, loading the firmware, it's not loading fully and it never gets to start. I've never heard of a firmware upgrade that breaks a processor, nor a camera failing right after an upgrade.

As mentioned, I would let them fix the camera first, and then suggest that you followed Canon's process for upgrading the firmware and therefore any fix should be gratis. I'd definitely appeal to their good customer service, before arguing warranty.

If you concur with others, then don't even mention the firmware upgrade. Just state it stopped working and go for warranty.

Best of luck.


----------



## xps (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks fot the tipps.


----------



## badgerpiper (Jan 9, 2015)

Have you tried starting up the camera in a different mode? (e.g change from Av to C1).

This might help: http://wiki.magiclantern.fm/unbricking


----------



## xps (Jan 9, 2015)

badgerpiper said:


> Have you tried starting up the camera in a different mode? (e.g change from Av to C1).
> 
> This might help: http://wiki.magiclantern.fm/unbricking



thanks, does not work too. Tried it in every other mode.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 9, 2015)

Have you tried to connect it via USB to EOS Utility? Sometimes that will be the only way to access the camera and you can try to reapply the firmware update. That worked for me on a 5DII one time and has worked many times on Blackberry and iPhones over the years.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 9, 2015)

xps said:


> There was the success-message after updating. I took 2 shots after updating. But after restarting (switch off and on again), the 6D stays black.



Just to pick a nit, the instructions state:

_After the procedure is complete, this <success message> will be displayed on the screen. Hit the “Set” button and power off your camera. Remove the battery for at least two seconds. This will cause the new firmware to take effect after the battery has been reloaded and the camera is turned on._

From your description, you took a couple of shots after applying the update _before_ powering down. So technically, it appears you didn't follow the proper procedure for the firmware update.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 9, 2015)

It used to be the case that a camera reset was also required after a firmware update, since some combinations of settings could cause issues after the new FW is installed. Its likely that there was some bits dropped or changed during the firmware loading process, and as soon, as the camera hit one of those instructions, it hosed the startup firmware.

The ML software might actually be able to solve the issue by reloading the FW (IF that is what it does). I'd give it a 10% possibility. If the loading firmware works far enough to look to the Card for startup instructions, its a good possibility that corrupted firmware could be reloaded.


----------



## xps (Jan 9, 2015)

I am very sorry, that I wrote not the exact process in my postings. I have removed the battery afterwards. I did everything that was written down in the manual.

I´ve tried to access the camera via USB, but it did not work. 
One things I have recognised when I prepaired it for UPS: The batteries do get very warm. 

The camera is now on the way to Canon

Much thanks for all replies!!!!!! I will write it in this forum, which error has occured.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 10, 2015)

xps said:


> I am very sorry, that I wrote not the exact process in my postings. I have removed the battery afterwards. I did everything that was written down in the manual.
> 
> I´ve tried to access the camera via USB, but it did not work.
> One things I have recognised when I prepaired it for UPS: The batteries do get very warm.
> ...


 
The battery getting warm is a symptom of a physical issue. It could be a bent pin in the CF slot, for example. A partial short circuit caused by two pins touching can drain current from the battery.


----------



## nc0b (Jan 10, 2015)

The 6D has only one SD slot, no CF slot. I believe I have only done one firmware update on my four bodies. Three are older than the 6D. I don't remember any instructions saying to remove the battery after the update. I will read the procedure very carefully in the future. Hope Canon can revive your camera, but I don't see how a corrupt flash would cause enough current drain to make the battery hot.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 12, 2015)

nc0b said:


> The 6D has only one SD slot, no CF slot. I believe I have only done one firmware update on my four bodies. Three are older than the 6D. I don't remember any instructions saying to remove the battery after the update. I will read the procedure very carefully in the future. Hope Canon can revive your camera, but I don't see how a corrupt flash would cause enough current drain to make the battery hot.


 
I had a bad flash card blow fuses on two cameras due to a internal short, it was found the 2nd time after the camera died when changing the card to the same one that was in the first one when it died. 

However, its much more likely something in the power supply card internally in the camera that was pulling a lot of power.


----------



## xps (Jan 24, 2015)

The actual status of my 6D: It returned yestreday after almost 2 weeks. Camera works now basically. Changed the card-slot-board (if I have translated this right). But now, the main front wheel does not work. Sent it back again.... More to come


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi xps.
Wow, so sorry to hear you are having this problem, first Canada, now Germany sending cameras back with one fault replaced by another! 
I hope this is just a one off incident, and not that everyone now needs retraining because the newer cameras they are working on are so far removed from the older versions? 
I hope they don't take so long to turn this repair around as it is their fault!

Cheers, Graham. 



xps said:


> The actual status of my 6D: It returned yestreday after almost 2 weeks. Camera works now basically. Changed the card-slot-board (if I have translated this right). But now, the main front wheel does not work. Sent it back again.... More to come


----------



## brad-man (Jan 24, 2015)

xps said:


> The actual status of my 6D: It returned yestreday after almost 2 weeks. Camera works now basically. Changed the card-slot-board (if I have translated this right). But now, the main front wheel does not work. Sent it back again.... More to come



That is most distressing. I hope Canon fixes your issue the second time around. Though I also suspect that the failure was unrelated to the FW upgrade, I think I will stay with ver 1.1.3. Neither of the last two updates offer anything I need. Best of luck.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 24, 2015)

xps said:


> The actual status of my 6D: It returned yestreday after almost 2 weeks. Camera works now basically. Changed the card-slot-board (if I have translated this right). But now, the main front wheel does not work. Sent it back again.... More to come



Argh, that's a good reason to have a backup camera. But on the bright side: They can hardly charge you again after sending back this camera as "repaired", so imho whatever should be the issue with the wheel should be on them.


----------



## xps (Jan 24, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > The actual status of my 6D: It returned yestreday after almost 2 weeks. Camera works now basically. Changed the card-slot-board (if I have translated this right). But now, the main front wheel does not work. Sent it back again.... More to come
> ...



The first repair was on warranty (free). As I told the service center, that it returned with an issue, they told me to send it to them again for free (an parcel service fetched the parcel)


----------



## xps (Feb 1, 2015)

I got an phonecall from the Service center on Friday: The "mainboard" is broken. Fixing this will cost me 700-800€. Canon is not willed to repair this on warranty. I should try to get my money back from the parcel service....  

I told the Service man, that I am definitively not willed to pay this, as _they _sent the camera to me (so they are the risk-owner). So, he hang up.... More to come.....

Servicewüste Deutschland.....


----------



## Khufu (Feb 1, 2015)

xps said:


> I got an phonecall from the Service center on Friday: The "mainboard" is broken. Fixing this will cost me 700-800€. Canon is not willed to repair this on warranty. I should try to get my money back from the parcel service....
> 
> I told the Service man, that I am definitively not willed to pay this, as _they _sent the camera to me (so they are the risk-owner). So, he hang up.... More to come.....
> 
> Servicewüste Deutschland.....



Holy sh#t... That's disgraceful. Maybe you were speaking to the very same guy who's responsible and he's trying to look out for himself?!

I'd get on to Trading Standards (or your local equivalent) and start telling Canon what they are going to do for you and NOT what you need to do for them.

people mentioned earlier that Canon will insist that it is up to you to prove faults and circumstance but here in the UK our Trading Standards place these responsibilities on the sellers and manufacturers (hence white stickers inside phones and on batteries which turn red when exposed to water) - but it doesn't stop the shops and manufacturers telling you lies about their legal responsibilities. "Store Policy" for example means nothing if you've been sold broken devices here... You're dealing with an a*sehole and sounds a lot to me like he's trying to act illegally - look up your rights and seek advice! Do NOT respond as instructed by Canon cretins and DO NOT say things that suggest you're willing to give up rights...

Finally, be an a*sehole yourself, threaten to take your case to the media and tell the individual you feel you may need to take legal action against him personally, if not reporting him to his superiors... Make lots of noise and insist on talking to the most senior people you can, ie. His bosses, their bosses... I'm genuinely appalled to hear this, good luck!


----------



## martti (Feb 1, 2015)

Sounds pretty unbelievable. It cannot be the company (Canon) policy. You have stuck with the middle management who try to hush things down from their superiors. Write a letter to the boss of the service dept.
Put a copy here. Also, put a llink to this site on your letter. 
It might help.


----------



## Khufu (Feb 1, 2015)

...and get one of those apps that recall your phone calls or record on speakerphone if on a landline - DO spread word and bad PR, as Marttii suggests but also let him/them know you intend to and also intend to make life incredibly hard and regrettable for them if they don't play fair 

Also, for insane legal reasons, you may need to let them know they're being recorded if you choose to do that and need it as "admissible evidence"


----------



## xps (Feb 1, 2015)

thx.

If the problems continue, one of friends will fix this problem for me. He works for the German consumer protection department...
But this procedure is a shame...


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 1, 2015)

xps said:


> I got an phonecall from the Service center on Friday: The "mainboard" is broken. Fixing this will cost me 700-800€. Canon is not willed to repair this on warranty. I should try to get my money back from the parcel service....



I can contribute a similar occasion: A friend of mine had problems with this 5d2's af being constantly off. He already had the camera serviced a short while ago for moisture damage. So when he sent in his *working* camera, they said it was broken beyond repair (probably also mb exchange necessary from their pov) - and he got it back *broken* as in "completely dead". He was so stunned he missed the time window to complain, it would have made sense since he got his 5d2 back as "repaired" the first time, paying €500(!!!), so it should be "nearly as new" and not as in "timebomb".

The reason why I'm writing this: Canon Deutschland (he's in Berlin, so the cps was most likely März) seems to be pretty quick to diagnose a broken mainboard, resulting in the repair being more expensive than the camera.

My advice: Try to crank a more detailed diagnosis out of them, just "broken" is not good enough. Then proceed to pressure them that this is actually a warranty case, unless it's the infamous catch-all moisture damage. Let us know how it goes...


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi xps. 
I'm sorry to hear of your plight. I think the advice to go after them is correct, I think some of the advice to threaten with public humiliation is incorrect, it could just make your case impossible for legal recourse. Someone said be an ahole back to them, this is wrong, be firm, be forceful but remain polite if you want a leg to stand on. 

I think if they use "the infamous catch-all moisture damage" then it would be down to CPS to prove the courier got it wet and recover costs from said courier, CPS have the contract with the courier as sender not the recipient. (At least I believe that's how it would be in the UK). 
The way I see it they can't really blame anyone else if they go the moisture route as they were only just in the camera and it wasn't moist when dispatched and was moist when received! 
Just a couple of my thoughts for the argument that seems certain to come. 
Last bit get proper legal advice do not trust us armchair lawyers! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Marsu42 said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > I got an phonecall from the Service center on Friday: The "mainboard" is broken. Fixing this will cost me 700-800€. Canon is not willed to repair this on warranty. I should try to get my money back from the parcel service....
> ...


----------



## lion rock (Feb 2, 2015)

I feel I have to chime in a bit.
Valvebounce's advice is really good. Be polite, but firm. And above all, document as much as you can about the whole sequence of events.
Good luck with your development.
-r


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 2, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> The way I see it they can't really blame anyone else if they go the moisture route as they were only just in the camera and it wasn't moist when dispatched and was moist when received!



I don't want to sound pessimistic, but what makes "moisture damage" (if that's what it's supposed to be) so "catch-all" that afaik it can manifest after a long time after the camera got actually wet - feel free to say otherwise, I'd be delighted...

Moisture is very slow to get out, and corrosion or the aftereffects of corrosion sometime ago on the mainboard can wreck your camera like a bold of lightning on a blue sky day. It's not like a button not working because the electrical connection has been shortened and then it's fine again, it's the pcb that's the issue and that Canon wants to replace in these cases.

On the upside, of course Canon knows how fuzzy this issue is and there might be some potential for leniency if you argue the case. Problem is that I cannot see a "middle ground" compromise in these cases - either they replace the part (i.e. give away €800 "for free") admitting it's not your fault, or they insist and you have to pay the full amount. A "ok people, let's be friends and share the bill" doesn't seem to be possible like in other disputes.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi Marsu. 
I was looking at the fact that they had been in far enough to change the card slot, then again a couple of days /weeks later far enough to change the front wheel, shouldn't they have seen signs this far in, poor quality control? 
I understand the time delay between cause and effect with corrosion, but I would argue that they were negligent to repair a camera that must have had indicators of water damage to have failed between dispatch and first restart on receipt. 
I hope they don't use this catch all, but if they do it will turn into a he said she said fight, and nobody comes out of that well! :-\

Cheers, Graham. 



Marsu42 said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > The way I see it they can't really blame anyone else if they go the moisture route as they were only just in the camera and it wasn't moist when dispatched and was moist when received!
> ...


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 2, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> I was looking at the fact that they had been in far enough to change the card slot, then again a couple of days /weeks later far enough to change the front wheel, shouldn't they have seen signs this far in, poor quality control?



Good question, next question. No idea how far you have to disassemble the thing to get to the card slot or wheel. Problem is that their service is a black box, and you cannot really pin them down on neglect w/o inside information. My *opinion* certainly is that for that amount of money, they'd better really look - but then again gross oversight seems to be commonplace if I remember some forum posts.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi Marsu. 
Like you I have no idea how far on a 6D, I did take my 300D apart to fix the pop up flash a long time ago, been to sleep a few times since! I seem to recall I had to (either through necessity or ignorance : ) remove pretty much all the covers and the main board to get there, I don't remember if I got to the front wheel in the process! 
I hope you understand I am no expert on the camera or the legalities of this situation, and as such I am not specifically arguing with you, I'm just trying to provide xps with counter arguments to your valid points. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Marsu42 said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking at the fact that they had been in far enough to change the card slot, then again a couple of days /weeks later far enough to change the front wheel, shouldn't they have seen signs this far in, poor quality control?
> ...


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 2, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> I hope you understand I am no expert on the camera or the legalities of this situation, and as such I am not specifically arguing with you, I'm just trying to provide xps with counter arguments to your valid points.



I didn't want to argue against you either, absolutely no intention or even idea of that whatsoever! Exactly as you, I'm just trying to throw some ideas around so the op can take a pick what might help him with the case. Please don't put too much weight on how some sentences might come across, I'm not a native English speaker.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi Marsu. 
I guess we are on the same page then, i didn't think you were arguing with me, but I like to make sure I don't come across wrong, I like this forum, I don't want to be responsible for someone else not enjoying being here. 
Some times I'd like to suggest a couple of people take a step back and look at their quarrel from our point of view, but then you see them on another concurrent thread being perfectly civil, what can you say! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Marsu42 said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you understand I am no expert on the camera or the legalities of this situation, and as such I am not specifically arguing with you, I'm just trying to provide xps with counter arguments to your valid points.
> ...


----------



## xps (Feb 4, 2015)

I got an phone call some minutes ago. After writing an letter to Canon, a service employee called me. 
The would exchange the 6D, as it is not worth repairing it. I will get an refurbished one. But he can not say, how old and how "used" the 6D is.

What is your opinion? Should i take the refurbished, or rely on getting mine repaired?
The time of warranty for my 6D expires in June, the warranty of the refurbished one in June too.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 4, 2015)

xps said:


> I got an phone call some minutes ago. After writing an letter to Canon, a service employee called me.
> The would exchange the 6D, as it is not worth repairing it. I will get an refurbished one. But he can not say, how old and how "used" the 6D is.



Amazing how they change their opinion from "pay €800" to "we'll help you" - let's not think of the poor suckers who accept Canon's ruling and don't dare to talk back :-\



xps said:


> What is your opinion? Should i take the refurbished, or rely on getting mine repaired?



"Refurbished" is a bit unusual in the EU, but I don't see anything wrong with it - it's as heavily "repaired" as your own camera would be. Why would you insist that you keep your very own shutter button, does the grip already have your personalized hand molds worn into it?

Of course you can try to insist on a repair just for the heck of it as they hardly can go back beyond the current offer, but think of the loss of time and hassle to endure. Personally, I'd love to have my 6d replaced with refurbished, any camera is bound to look better than mine on the outside


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi xps. 
I would think that they are obliged to replace with one in at least as good condition and with a similar shutter count to yours, if it is a refurb it should have been thoroughly inspected and tested. If it was me I would go with the refurb, if shutter count really worries you try to add the proviso they find one within a couple of thousand clicks of yours. 
Also, is the refurb done by them or Canon Japan? If by Canon Japan, based on the German centres record with your camera you would probably be better off! 
Possibly you would be better off even if the refurb was done in the German centre as it probably won't have had as much interference as yours would after repair. 
Also it seems they are making it pretty clear that is the way you are going without a big fight, and their offer would probably be considered more than reasonable (apparently the most expensive word in law ;D) by a court or impartial adjudicator. 
I agree it is a tough call if you treasure your equipment as I do, but the non sentimental reasoning is easy from the outside! 

Cheers, Graham. 



xps said:


> I got an phone call some minutes ago. After writing an letter to Canon, a service employee called me.
> The would exchange the 6D, as it is not worth repairing it. I will get an refurbished one. But he can not say, how old and how "used" the 6D is.
> 
> What is your opinion? Should i take the refurbished, or rely on getting mine repaired?
> The time of warranty for my 6D expires in June, the warranty of the refurbished one in June too.


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 4, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi xps.
> I would think that they are obliged to replace with one in at least as good condition and with a similar shutter count to yours, if it is a refurb it should have been thoroughly inspected and tested. If it was me I would go with the refurb, if shutter count really worries you try to add the proviso they find one within a couple of thousand clicks of yours.
> Also, is the refurb done by them or Canon Japan? If by Canon Japan, based on the German centres record with your camera you would probably be better off!
> Possibly you would be better off even if the refurb was done in the German centre as it probably won't have had as much interference as yours would after repair.
> ...



Concur it needs to be comparable "wear & tear" to yours, incl. shutter count. You should also add the proviso that if you find any fault within a fortnight, then they need to repair the original so you have the opportunity to thoroughly test it.

I thought, but have not checked, that Canon UK refurbs on Ebay have a years' warranty. I appreciate they are matching their refurb to yours, but I would check to see what Canon in your country do and perhaps politely ask (if there is a difference) why they are not providing the same.

You can also check if there are any refurbs being offered - as in, are you given any choice on which 6D or are they chosing? If it is a refurb, ask them is it being listed somewhere for sale (if not, again politely, why not?)

Did you have any calibration done with lenses? I have my bigger lenses done by Canon, so you would expect them to provide a calibration for the new body.

If you go this route, thoroughly check everything - use a sensor loupe to check for tiny scratches, make sure you drive the shutter mechanism as fast as it can go to ensure it works under "stress", check all connections & slot (insert, remove, repeat), test all camera modes / functions, even if you dont normally use them and of course do some real world tests with all your lenses ideally in different conditions (cold, warm, daylight, dark). To do this properly will take a few hours of your time, but it will give you some comfort.

Finally, ask them for their own test sheet to show what they've tested, and where possible repeat their tests as well.

Good luck and sorry for your woes...


----------



## iKenndac (Feb 4, 2015)

Stu_bert said:


> I thought, but have not checked, that Canon UK refurbs on Ebay have a years' warranty. I appreciate they are matching their refurb to yours, but I would check to see what Canon in your country do and perhaps politely ask (if there is a difference) why they are not providing the same.



This (in the EU) is typically because it's a warranty replacement rather than a new purchase - the warranty is essentially timed from the money exchange between the two parties. So, if you buy a refurb you get a new warranty, but if Canon replace your camera with a refurb it stays on the old warranty. This would be true even if they gave you a brand new one.


----------



## xps (Feb 10, 2015)

Received my exchange Eos 6D yesterday. Eos Info 1.2 tells me 0 shutter releases. But you can see signs of usage (sorry for my poor English, my stroke keeps me of reminding my prior good English knowledge). Works fine, satisfying IQ. I just had to clean the mirror (fingerprint on it)

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi xps. 
Glad to hear that you have a good working exchange unit, not sure EOS info is the best way to read a shutter count, I understand ML will give a more accurate count, you there Marsu, and I've used DSLR Controller to read shutter counts. Really a fingerprint on the mirror? How careless do you have to be to work for a Canon repair centre?
As for your English, it seems very good to me, I'm no English professor, but always strived to be better at my mother tongue than most, I don't always manage it! I do hope that your physical condition after your stroke is at least as good as your English! 
Strokes are horrible things, but I have seen 2 people make almost complete recoveries after strokes. 

Best wishes, Graham. 



xps said:


> Received my exchange Eos 6D yesterday. Eos Info 1.2 tells me 0 shutter releases. But you can see signs of usage (sorry for my poor English, my stroke keeps me of reminding my prior good English knowledge). Works fine, satisfying IQ. I just had to clean the mirror (fingerprint on it)
> 
> Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 10, 2015)

xps said:


> Received my exchange Eos 6D yesterday. Eos Info 1.2 tells me 0 shutter releases. But you can see signs of usage (sorry for my poor English, my stroke keeps me of reminding my prior good English knowledge). Works fine, satisfying IQ. I just had to clean the mirror (fingerprint on it)
> 
> Thanks for your advice.



Good news, pleased that it appears ok. See if you can run through a few tests to make you comfortable with the replacement body and then put this saga behind you. Good luck.


----------



## lintoni (Feb 10, 2015)

Glad to hear that the problems have been resolved.

Enjoy your photography.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 10, 2015)

xps said:


> Received my exchange Eos 6D yesterday. Eos Info 1.2 tells me 0 shutter releases.



That's obviously bogus, no shutter leaves cps w/o at least a quick test - so they've reset the count and you have no way of knowing what the actual physical count is. But nevermind, I doubt many 6d have a high count and chances are they really replaced the shutter, so you're better off than before. As already written above, I'd exchange my 6d for a refurbished one any day


----------



## xps (Feb 10, 2015)

lintoni said:


> Enjoy your photography.



thanks... photography? well, better call it "knipsen"....


----------



## xps (Feb 10, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > Received my exchange Eos 6D yesterday. Eos Info 1.2 tells me 0 shutter releases.
> ...



I know. You are right, this cam looks well "refurbished"... Only the mirror lacked of an fingerprint.
My 7D has now over 100.000 shutter releases, and works well. If the 6D, (which I use for not-moving objects or landscape) will be alive 25.000-30000 releases from now on, I will be satisfied.

Thanks


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 11, 2015)

Exactly 2 years since I got my 6D and it's at 26,000 so no longer do I view the 100,000 rating as so much! 

However, the fun it's brought is easily worth the cost if its life is short. So far not one hiccup.

Jack


----------

